# Original Incra Jig Sale - 1/3 off - $39.95, Original & Metric!



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Today I received the attached email with a promotion code to buy the original Incra's at a deep discount from Incremental Tools (the Incra manufacturer's online retail division).

Feel free to use it if you wish.

Jim


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I too got the email. I am sure that I did not get any template strips with my gray model from years ago.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If I recall it was just print out page from the manual along with the CD...not real strips...but one can cut them out and use them for setup templates..)

========



Mike Wingate said:


> I too got the email. I am sure that I did not get any template strips with my gray model from years ago.


Details for Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

========


----------

